# Revenue on-line service



## midland muck (1 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

I have a query regarding ROS. I am a PAYE worker but this year I will also have some rental income. Is it possible to make a tax return for the rental income using ROS? I have already registered a while back but all I can access is stuff like tax credits etc, I don't see a link tht would enable me to file a return on the rental income. Any ideas??


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Sep 2009)

Where there is material rental income this would be filed on Form 11. WHish can be filed on ROS but is not on the PAYE side. You need to register for self-assessment (Form TR1) then register for ROS filing. 

Certain non-PAYE income such as rents can be filed on Form 12 where the income is not large. ( guideline sems to be non-PAYE income of less than €3,000 or so) I'm not sure about filing this on ROS-PAYE but you could always file a manual F12 for the year.


----------



## huf (21 Oct 2009)

Bugger....

In a similar situation and have left it too late now to register for self-assessment. This is the 3rd year of rental income. I filed a Form 12 last year for 2007. Now I need to file for 2008 and preliminary tax for 2009.

What are my options. I have net income of about 4000 for 2008 and also for 2009. I understand I should use a Form 11 but I have not registered for self-assessment. If I use Form 11 how do I pay preliminary tax for 2009. Can I just send in a cheque for a total of the 2008 and 2009 tax due.

Or do I just send in a Form 12 for 2008 and wait for revenue to send me a Form 11 in 2010 to file tax for 2009?


----------



## dodo (24 Oct 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Where there is material rental income this would be filed on Form 11. WHish can be filed on ROS but is not on the PAYE side. You need to register for self-assessment (Form TR1) then register for ROS filing.
> 
> Certain non-PAYE income such as rents can be filed on Form 12 where the income is not large. ( guideline sems to be non-PAYE income of less than €3,000 or so) I'm not sure about filing this on ROS-PAYE but you could always file a manual F12 for the year.


Hi Graham I am in similar position and I am on self assessment but I am paye for work tax affairs,for the tax due on rented house do I register for  
*Self-Employed Individuals, Business and Practitioners on ros, thanks, sorry for hijacking
*


----------



## use2b (28 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I'm filling in form 12 at the moment because 
1. I'm a  PAYE employee
2. I have a rental property and the Net Rental Income is less than €3175.00

However, form 12 does not allow me to include "Allowable Expenses" such as Mortage Interest Relief, Mgt Fees, Leasing fees etc. so how are these factored in, how do revenue include these cost's ??

If you find yourself filling in form 11 (coz Net Rental Income is more than €3175.00) than you can download form 11 and fill it in the old fashioned way (with a black pen) and post it to revenue, either way I still think you need to post it to revenue because you will have to sign the declaration, so even if you register to do it online I still think you'll need to manually post if because you need to manually sign it. 

Open for correction on any of the above,

Sorry, I believe that revenue will supply you with a digital cert, so it looks like it can be submitting online, but you would have to register first

best of luck.


----------



## tweety76 (3 Nov 2009)

Hi, 

Did you get this resolved? i.e how to include "allowable expenses"

I am in the same situation as yours



" I'm filling in *form* 12 at the moment because 
1. I'm a PAYE employee
2. I have a rental property and the Net Rental Income is less than €3175.00

However, *form* 12 does not allow me to include "Allowable Expenses" such as Mortage Interest Relief, Mgt Fees, Leasing fees etc. so how are these factored in, how do revenue include these cost's ??"

Thanks


----------



## Redstarlet (3 Nov 2009)

Can you advise if these forms are due to be submitted now for rental income relating to year end 2008 or are these relating to 2009 incomes? Thanks


----------



## JoeB (3 Nov 2009)

use2b said:


> (with a black pen)



My form wants to be filled with a Blue pen... (11e I think)


----------



## strettie (3 Nov 2009)

On Form 12 section 13 there is a section for Repairs, Interest and other expenses


----------



## Spring09 (4 Nov 2009)

Anyone know how long it takes to receive digital certificate for using ROS.  I completed form TR1 form & posted to local revenue office?


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Nov 2009)

Spring09 said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to receive digital certificate for using ROS. I completed form TR1 form & posted to local revenue office?


 

You don't register for a digital cert on TR1 , that's just your regular taxes registration. If you intend to use ROS you must register at www.ros.ie .


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Nov 2009)

dodo said:


> Hi Graham I am in similar position and I am on self assessment but I am paye for work tax affairs,for the tax due on rented house do I register for
> *Self-Employed Individuals, Business and Practitioners on ros, thanks, sorry for hijacking*


 
Sorry only saw this question now. If you have self-assessed income in excess of the €3,175 guideline then you register for Self-employed individuals.


----------

